# Sugar



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anyone else crave sugar?

I can't stop eating cookies and cakes lol. What do you think is up? First month or so I wasn't eating anything lost 2st now I am eating like a horse.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm living in a state of fear of provoking my DP so I tend to avoid tobacco, alcohol, caffeinated drinks and sugary snacks. What medication, if any, are you taking? That might be a factor.

I wouldn't worry about it though. Your job gets you lots of exercise by the sound of it. You'll soon burn off those calories.


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

sertraline 50mg and amitripyline 10mg before bed.

The thing is when you think about it does sugar make muh difference? It doesn't matter what i eat the dp and dr are the same so I might as well enough life a bit.

Food is one bit of pleasure I am getting at the minute, Does you dp dr go up massively after sugar and tobbaco?

I havnt tried drining yet as I havnt drank in over 12 months cos of anxiety etc. Does drinking stop dp/dr for a while?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

It may or may not make a difference. I mean I've had a curry takeaway or a McDonald's or something and then spent the next few hours DPed out of my face. But it might just be a coincidence.

I haven't had any booze for ages, but up to a point it used to help somewhat. It sort of gave me an excuse for not feeling entirely normal. But after a few pints, and approaching drunkenness, any benefits were reversed and it made it worse. Plus you have to be careful when mixing booze and anti-depressive and/or anti-anxiety medication.

If you feel like sweets are helping your mood, then I'd go for it if I were you. Think yourself lucky that you've got something so relatively simple that seems to help.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I stopped using sugar in my tea after starting the Linden method (it tells you to). I felt really anxious the day after quitting and it got worse and worse until I started drinking my normal sugary tea again. I guess having a nice cup of tea is a comfort thing for me.. And I think artificial sweetener is even worse for you, so that's not an option. 
I don't think it's good to deprive yourself of all the things you normally eat or drink, (except caffeine, that's dp suicide if you ask me) if having a cookie calms you down, have a cookie.

Alcohol used to be ok, I felt better being out and having a few beers the last time I had dp. Now on the other hand, it makes it ten times worse, and hangovers with dp is hell!

I still smoke, it calms me down.. I don't think it makes me more dp'd.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

You could have a Candida infection. I was seriously maximally craving sugar. I blamed it on myself and thought I was just being indulgent or because "that's what women do". But I recently went to a naturopathic type of doctor and she told me that I have Candida. I was put on pills and have been on them for almost a month now and am noticing a HUGE difference. If I skip a day of the medication or I eat candy or anything really sugary, I bounce right back to the worst brainfog...it almost felt like i was going insane it was so bad. Also, worse dp, worse everything. Even though it doesn't seem to make a difference for your dp whether you are eating sugar or not, it's something you could look into. Dp still sucks majorly (I don't expect that to ever go away at this point) but at least I can get out of bed and function at a higher level and I don't even crave sugar the way I did before. I know it sounds kind of witch-doctor like to talk about candida (I for a while just thought it was BS) but it's still very possible and real. I've gone from thinking about dying and laying in bed every single day all the way to applying for a new job in less than a month span of time.


----------



## midlandsguy27 (Mar 15, 2009)

Can guys get candida?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

yes. it's not a vagina disorder. it affects your whole body.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

york said:


> I started drinking my normal sugary tea again


I love sugary tea, I couldn't live without it.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeh im always craving sugar ever since this happened, and i used to not be fussed about sweets etc. what is candida? can you get it from ganja?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

candida is an overgrowth of yeast in your body that causes a whole wide range of physical symptoms, one of the most common being brainfog and feelings of unreality. i'm not sure what ganja is but you can get it from taking antibiotics. i don't really remember every single cause but i'd give it a good google search.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Ganga is weed Peachy lol :mrgreen: . You can't get Candida from smoking weed Kane, no.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

what is weed?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

I wondered if it was possible to put the smileys in our signature, I know now, thanks Peachy.



peachyderanged said:


> what is weed?


Weed is Ganga.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

Not sure about CRAVING sugar, but I do know of someone that was having a damn good week and then they ate some pineapple. Delicious, sugary pineapple! 

In all seriousness though, I actually find I crave sugar less and less but I think that is just my sweet tooth disappearing with age. Candida is worth looking into perhaps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

peachyderanged said:


> it's not a vagina disorder.


Praise the lord!


----------



## shatteredxfaithz (Mar 8, 2009)

yeah i ALWAYS have cravings for sugar

cravings for sweets/ sugar / chocolate
another symptom of anxiety. :| 
look it up


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> what is weed?


Marijuana...

Oh and I like chocolate :mrgreen:


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

midlandsguy27 said:


> Can guys get candida?


That yellow stuff that grows on your tongue is candida. It eats blood sugar, which it absorbs through your cell walls. Will live anywhere on the human body where the outer layer is thin enough to draw sugar through. That means your digestive tract, mouth and genitals of both sexes. Cutting down on carbs and taking antibiotics is about all you can do to stop in internally.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

marijuana....hmmm is that like...reefer? like that stuff that people smoke and then talk about on their posts? ohhhhh. cant you get dp from that?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

peachyderanged said:


> marijuana....hmmm is that like...reefer? like that stuff that people smoke and then talk about on their posts? ohhhhh. cant you get dp from that?


haha yes. same with the other drugs.


----------



## Hoffy (Apr 26, 2009)

Peachy, what's the name of the pills that the doctor has you on for Candida? I had a similar finding of Candida in my gut / intestines through a urine test. The doctor has me taking Nystatin (an antifungal) to kill the candida, and a pro-biotic (Such as acidophilous), to replace the good bacteria that should be in the gut.

Johnny, to correct your post so people don't get the wrong idea, antibiotics actually can cause candida and will NOT help it. It does so by killing the good bacteria in the gut, allowing the Candida (Fungus / Yeast) to take over.

Also, along with sugar, products made with yeast can also supposedly make Candida worse (Beer, Bread, etc.).

I just started taking the Nystatin today, so I'll keep everyone posted on any improvement.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i've been taking ketoconazole, drinking kefir occasionally, and trying to stay on a no sugar no carb diet.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmm I kind of hate sugar now, because it makes me tired and it can't help my DP/DR in any way so I try and stay away from it for the most part. I don't really like sugary shit anyways.. even though I'm an 18 year old guy, but whatever. Eating too much of it can make anybody feel out of it, as I noted in another post. But obsessing over staying away from it isn't good either cause almost everything has sugar in it.. everything in moderation I guess.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

screw flanders.


----------



## persolar (Jul 11, 2009)

I eat, drink and smoke everything, just like before I got dp.


----------

